# Best EU Countries For Buy To Let?



## woodbine

I'm buying a house in France and will move there permanently in the next 2 to 3 years. I would like to buy another house or flat to get some extra income. I'm interested in renting it long term residential - not holiday lets. I have discounted several countries for BTL (eg. UK = overheated prices, France = too difficult).

Which countries in EU are best for BTL? If you can recommend certain countries - which are the best cities/regions in those countries? I'm thinking that good countries, regions etc for BTL would have properties for sale at reasonable prices with good demand for rental properties. Any thoughts and experiences welcome.


----------



## Falconhill

Costa del sol is great. 
More than 300 days of sunshine per year.
Good infrastructure
Loads of leisure options

In my area we have at least 40 golf courses.

You have a 12 month seasin here, allthough high season is in July/August

As long aa you do not have assets in Spain in excess of 1 million EUR you should be fine.

I know i am making it look simple. But its really like that.

You can check out how many milliins of tourists we have coming here every year.

Last i checked only France had more tourists than Spain worldwide.


----------

